# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  EL504//EL504

## panayiotis1

Εψαξα αλλα δε βρηκα κατι παρομοιο και ειπα να το "ζωγραφισω". Βαζω λοιπον τις αποριες μου:
*Αρχικα, υπαρχει περιπτωση να δουλεψει ποτε κατι τετοιο?
*Αν δουλεψει, θα βγαλει παραπανω απο οτι δινει μια μονη της?
*Αν δουλεψει, θα γεμιζει σαβουρα λογω διαφορετικοτητας μεταξυ των δυο λυχνιων και λογω αυξημενων χωρητικοτητων(ή για αλλο λογοπου ξερουμε)?
*Για να δουλεψει, θελει αλλαγες στο τροφοδοτικο σε οτι αφορα τα ρευματα?
*Αξιζει να ασχοληθει καποιος για να το βγαλει? 
*Τα πηνια θελουν αλλαγες σε σχεση με το πως δουλευει οταν παιζει μια μονη της? (ΟΧΙ ΑΥΤΟΤΑΛΑΝΤΩΤΗ)
*Υπαρχει καποιος που το εχει ηδη κανει και εχει χειροπιαστα αποτελεσματα για να μην κανουμε ικασιες και υποθεσεις και κουραζομαστε χανοντας το χρονο μας?
*Αν υποθεσουμε οτι εχουμε ζευγαρι ματσαρισμενες - ζυγισμενες, θα ελεγε να ασχοληθουμε με κατι τετοιο ή παμε για σπρωξοτραβηγματα?

Θεωρω,νομιζω, αντιλαμβανομαι, υποθετω (και σιγουρα δε ξερω), πως αν τελικα κατι τετοιο βγαινει, θα χρειαζεται λιγοτερα ξενυχτια απο ενα αντιστοιχο push-pull με πεταλουδες, αναγκαια ματσαρισματα, και τονους απο καλάϊ. 

---Επι την ευκαιρια, το σχετικο τοπικ με την υποθεση "αυτοταλάντωτο με παραλληλες 504" το διαβασα μολις σημερα μεχρι τελος. (Ετυχε να ασχολουμαι με αλλο τοπικ το διαστημα που ειχαν αναψει τα αιματα). Ας μην αρχισουμε περι διαμορφωσεων κατα πλατος, κατα μηκος και κατα βαθος εδω. Το ζητημα ειναι να το βαλουμε να παιξει αν γινεται, οχι να μιλαμε για ..βαθος! :Tongue2: --- 

Sorry για την παρενθεση, ας πεσουν τα βαρια χαρτια στο τραπεζι!

----------


## WIZARD

οχι δεν θα δουλεψουν ,ετσι 

το οτι δουλευαν ως αυτοταλαντωτες, καποτε .. ειναι θαυμα 

αν θελεις να "οδηγησεις" μια 504 , ως εταιροταλαντωτη 
πριν θα βαλεις μια EL84 (αν υπαρχει ακομα) σαν ταλαντωτρια 


η αλλιως(αλλο σχεδιο) 6C4 μετα EL84 και μετα 504 

και τα δυο τα σχεδια ,τα εχω δουλεψει,καποτε πριν απο πολλα χρονια,
και δουλευαν τζαμι και εβγαζαν στην εξοδο κοντα στα 25 με 30 Watt ,
 με ανοδικη ταση στην 504 ,310 Volt DC κai μιδενικα στασιμα 

η το αλλο σχεδιο ηταν 6C4 μετα EL84 και μετα δυο 504 σε ενα συνδυασμο,
παραλληλα~push pull (οποιος εχει δουλεψει την 829 ,θα με καταλαβαινει)

----------


## panayiotis1

> αν θελεις να "οδηγησεις" μια 504 , ως εταιροταλαντωτη 
> πριν θα βαλεις μια EL84 (αν υπαρχει ακομα) σαν ταλαντωτρια



Dεν καταλαβαινω. Γιατι δηλαδη θα το χαλαγε αν η οδηγηση του ηταν απο ενα pll και οχι απο μια πιο μικρη αυτοταλαντωτη λυχνια?
Teλος παντων, πιθανον να μην υπαρχουν βασιμες απαντησεις για το θεμα. Παραθετω ενα αλλο σχεδιακι, μαϊμου puss-pull. Αυτο λοιπον, πιστευετε οτι μπορει να δουλεψει και αν ναι, πιο αποδοτικα και ποιοτικα απο οτι ενα απλο λινεαρ με μια τετοια λαμπιτσα?

----------


## ^Active^

Και τα δυο σχεδια σου θα δουλεψουν με μερικες μικρες αλλαγες . Οι παραληλες δεν θα σου δωσουν παραπανω watt απλα πιο ξεκουραστη λειτουργια η push pull θα σου δωσει γυρω στα 70 . Οι λυχνιες θα πρεπει να ειναι ιδιας μαρκας. Ο προηγουμενος φιλος δεν διαβασε καλα το ποστ σου και νομιζε οτι θα το δουλεψεις αυτοταλαντωτο.

----------


## panayiotis1

οκ, γίνεται να μου πειτε τι αλλαγες πρεπει να γινουν στο push pull για λεω να το ξεκινησω?
Ευχαριστω!

----------


## ^Active^

Παναγιωτη εφτιαξα ενα σχεδιο το οποιο ειχα υλοποιηση παλια . Στο ανεβαζω να το δεις να παρεις μια ιδεα . Ισως να μην ειναι και απολυτα σωστο ας πουν και αλλα μελη την γνωμη τους. Οι μεταβλητοι πυκνωτες ειναι τυπου butterfly
10-40pf και οι μονοι ειναι 10-30. Τα πηνια πρεπει να ταλαιπωρηθεις για να τα πετυχεις και να γινου match οι λυχνιες.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

λογω γνωσης 829, λεω, στην εξοδο να μην βαλεις butterfly.

http://img98.imageshack.us/i/dsc00487qj8.jpg/

----------


## panayiotis1

Λεω να ξεκινησω χωρις πεταλουδες καθολου. Θα προσθεσω μια-δυο σπειρες στα πηνια για να πεσουν σε συχνοτητα και θα παιξω με την ταλαντωση για να βρω που βγαινουν.Θα μετακινησω και λιγο την μεσαια ληψη μηπως και ζυγιζει απο εκει. Πιστευω οτι θα μπερδευομαι λιγοτερο ετσι. Ο buterfly, αν δεν ειναι ζυγισμενα ολα ακριβως θα μας  δεσμευει και θα μας ταλαιπωρει πολυ. Ασε που να ψαχνω να βρω πεταλουδες τωρα...
Στεκει αυτο που σκεφτομαι ή τζαμπα...?

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Λεω να ξεκινησω χωρις πεταλουδες καθολου. Θα προσθεσω μια-δυο σπειρες στα πηνια για να πεσουν σε συχνοτητα και θα παιξω με την ταλαντωση για να βρω που βγαινουν.Θα μετακινησω και λιγο την μεσαια ληψη μηπως και ζυγιζει απο εκει. Πιστευω οτι θα μπερδευομαι λιγοτερο ετσι. Ο buterfly, αν δεν ειναι ζυγισμενα ολα ακριβως θα μας  δεσμευει και θα μας ταλαιπωρει πολυ. Ασε που να ψαχνω να βρω πεταλουδες τωρα...
> Στεκει αυτο που σκεφτομαι ή τζαμπα...?



ΣΤΕΚΕΙ. 
εγω με τη πεταλουδα, ανοιγα λιγο λιγο το πηνιο καθε εξοδου για αν πετυχω την τελεια προσαρμογη.
τελικως, πεταξα τον buterfly, εβαλα 2 μετ.πυκνωτες, και το λινεαρ δουλεψε αψογα.

----------


## panayiotis1

Το ξεκιναω χωρις μεταβλητους στο πηνιο της υψηλης και στο πηνιο των οδηγων (1,2 ποδαρακι) και με μεσαια ληψη. Στη στη ληψη αυτη θα δωσω -35ν αλλα εχω βαλει και απο μια 9κ1 στο καθε οδηγο. Βλεπω ομως οτι ο active στο σχεδιο του τις εχει καταργησει. Λαμπες βρηκα cvc , αγορασμενες ζευγαρι (καποτε), αλλα η μια εχει δουλεψει καμια 50αρια ωρες, η αλλη ειναι virgin. Ξερω οτι χωρις μεταβλητους θα τα βρω μπαστουνια μεχρι να πεσει σε συχνοτητα παιζοντας μονο με πηνια αλλα... 
Οποια παρατηρηση για βοηθεια και για να βγω απο χαμενους κοπους θα ηταν βαλσαμάκι..  

(Με δεδομενο παντα οτι δεν εχω ασχοληθει ποτε με τετοιες κατασκευες και με απουσια απο τα ηλεκτρονικα πολλά χρονια, μπορει να κανω και του κεφαλιου μου)

----------


## panayiotis1

Λογω ελλειψης χρονου και γενικα δυσκολιων το εχω αφησει λίγο πισω. Λεω να αρχισω με τις τροφοδοσιες τωρα. 

Να ρωτησω κάτι: Επειδη δεν μου περισσευει μετασχηματιστης στα 6,3ν , να βάλω τα νηματα σε σειρα και να τα τροφοδοτησω με 12dc (τροφοδοτικο απο pc  atx)? Δε πιστευω να θελει απαραίτητα12,6ν, και τα 12 φτανουν , ετσι δεν είναι?

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Παναγιώτη  δεν μας τα λες καλά ..  

Η θα ακολουθήσεις ένα πραγματοποιήσιμο σχέδιο, ή παράτα τα .

Η λύση πλακέτας που έχεις επιλέξει , είναι από μόνη της μια αποτυχία.

Η εμπλοκή παλμοτροφοδοτικού , θα τα κάνει ακόμα χειρότερα τα πράγματα.  

Το γνωστό Pull-Push , είναι κατασκευή για έμπειρους .

----------


## panayiotis1

Οκ, δεν ειμαι εμπειρος, (αν ημουν, δεν θα σας ρωτουσα , λογικο). Για να καταλάβω ομως? 

*Τι σημαινει πραγματοποιήσιμο σχεδιο?
*Ποια πραγματα συγκεκριμένα θα κανει χειροτερα το παλμοτροφοδοτικο? 
*Τι ειναι Pull-Push? 

Eν τέλη, μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω 12ν και τα νηματα σε σειρα, έστω κιαν ειναι απο ενα απλο τροφοδοτικο (μετ/στης-γεφυρα-πυκνωτης) γιατι δεν βρισκω 6,3ν τωρα ή θα κάνω τζαμπα δουλειά??? 


[Περιμένω απαντησεις με ΧΟΥΜΟΡ :Biggrin: ]

__________________________________________________  _________

----------


## TSAKALI

Δες το λιγο ετσι..
δοκιμασε το παλμοτροφοδοτικο, αν και το θεωρω υπερβολη,(ενας Μ/Τ
12 βολτ 2Α αρκει)
τα πηνια να ειναι περιπου σαν αυτα με την μια λυχνια ,που εχεις ηδη
φτιαξει.(σωστη η λογικη σου να αυξησεις λιγο τις σπειρες )
αν μπορουσες να διπλασιασεις την ανοδικη ταση , θα ειχες στην εξοδο
πανω απο τα διπλα , απο οτι με μια 504...

----------


## panayiotis1

Σαββα, τα τετραπλα θες να πεις..

Βρήκα μετασχηματιστη στα 12,6ν και αρκετα αμπερ. (Για να μην γκρινιαζει ο φιλος ο Κυριακος  :Smile:  ).Βεβαια κανει μια πτωση τασεως στα 11,7ν αλλα νομιζω πως δεν ειναι προβλημα. Προχωραω λιγο προχειρα (δεν υπαρχει πολυς διαθεσιμος χρονος προς το παρον). Δε βρισκω μετασχηματιστη απομονωσης σε 1 amp περιπου. Αυτοι που βρισκω ειναι τερατα. Θα επιχειρησω να το ξεκινησω ετσι και βλεπουμε. Οτι στραβο σας φαινεται, μιλατε!!!

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Χρόνια σας πολλά και καλή Χρονιά!
Αγαπητέ Παναγιώτη, συγχώρεσέ με για την αδιακρισία μου μετά από τόσους μήνες, αλλά σε ερωτώ γιατί το τόσο ενδιαφέρον αυτό θέμα - εγχείρημα σταμάτησε τόσο άδοξα; Μήπως η οποιαδήποτε βοήθειά μας δεν ήταν δεδομένη εξ΄αρχής; Ή μήπως τελικά τελεσφόρησε και εγώ έχω χάσει επεισόδια; Φιλικά!

----------


## panayiotis1

Γεια σου βρε Θανο κ χρόνια πολλά σε όλους. Στο σημειο που εφτασα  (όπως φαινεται στο τελευταιο post), αυτοταλάντωνε σαν τρελλο και το ξυλωσα. Τωρα το εχω αλλαξει τελειως, με θωρακισμενη εισοδο κ εξοδο. Δεν αυτοταλαντώνει πια αλλα δεν μπορω να πετυχω τα πηνια με τπτ. Καποια στιγμη πήρα 10w αλλα με την παραμικρη αλλαγη για βελτιωση τα εχασα και αυτα. Εχω εξαντλήσει όλα τα σχεδια για push-pull που κυκλοφορουν αλλα... πολυ δυσκολο. Θελει και χρονο (δεν εχω)... θα το παλεψω ομως και οταν θα εχω κατι μετρησιμο, σας ενημερωνω. Χρονια πολλα σε ολους πάλι!

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Παναγιώτη μου, το "πολύκροτο" σχέδιο του "Βετεράνου" με την 829 χωρίς διπλούς μεταβλητούς το έχεις υπόψη σου; Εννοώ αυτό:http://www.neazoi.com/page/RADIOPART/fm120.JPG

----------


## kostas30

Γιατι δεν τις βαζεις παραληλα  για δοκιμη  ???

----------


## Πετρος Πετριδης

Συγγνώμη για το off topic. Πού βρίσκετε ακόμα 504?

----------


## panayiotis1

Θαναση, το μελετησα και αυτο το σχεδιο. Αφορα ομως μια "δικεφαλη" λαμπα που σημαινει οτι αυτοματα ξεμπερδευει με το προβλημα "match". Ετσι, ασχολειται μονο με ενα LC για να πεσει στη συχνοτητα. Το δοκιμασα και αυτο, αλλα οταν ο μεταβλητος αρχίζει να παιρνει τιμή, αρχιζουν τα περιεργα στη γεφυρα (πολλα στασιμα και κοκκινισμα της μιας λαμπας μονο). Η τελευταια δοκιμη που εκανα ηταν με λ/4 (70cm) πηνιο στην εξοδο (οπως στα push-pull  με τα φαράκια) και με μετακινηση της τροφοδοσιας, μηπως ταιριαξουν οι ενδοχωριτικοτητες των λυχνιων. Βασικα εχω καταλαβει οτι θελει τρελλές ακρίβειες για να δουλεψει.
  Κωστα, ειχα ρωτισει στην αρχη του θεματος και καταλαβα οτι δεν εχει κανενα νοημα να τις βαλλω παραλληλα, δηλαδη θα περναμε ισχυ τόση όση και με μια μόνη της. Οποτε δεν μπιηκα καν στον κοπο αν και νομιζω οτι είναι ευκολο όσο ενα απλο linear  με μια λαμπα.
Πετρο, εχω την εντυπωση οτι στα μερη σου εχει τοσα μαγαζια που πουλανε υλικο. Την τελευταια 504 που εχω στα χερια μου ηρθε απο ένα μαγαζι "ραδιο 700κατι" νομιζω απο Θεσσαλονικη.

Τωρα ασχολουμε να φτιαξω οσο καλλιτερα μπορω την εισοδο. Με τα πρωτα αποτελεσματα θα σηκωσω φοτος.

----------


## kostas30

γιατι να παρεις τα ιδια βαττ αφου θα τραβηξεις 2πλασιο ρευμα??? εχω δει μηχανηματα με cx 250  με 2 με 3 κ με 4 λυχνιες παραλληλα  βεβαια εγω ειμαι της αποψης μια κ μεγαλη  θα ηθελα να ασχοληθω καποια στιγμη ετσι απο περιεργεια να δω τι θα γινει  ετσι κ αλλιως εχω αρκετα κιλοβατ σε λαμπατο λινεαρ θα βαλω καποια στιγμη φωτο απο λαμπες ιδανικες για αυτη τη δουλεια.

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Παναγιώτη είχα την εντύπωση ότι οι λυχνίες είναι ματσαρισμένες. Χωρίς αυτή την προυπόθεση δεν γίνεται τίποτα. Με τον Κώστα συμφωνώ απολλύτως. Άλλωστε δεν είναι και λίγοι οι ερασιτέχνες που κατά το παρελθόν έφτιαξαν μηχανήματα με EL-504 παράλληλα, με οδήγηση λυχνίες, και είχαν θετικό αποτέλεσμα.Όμως κόπιασαν πολύ, και γι' αυτό σωστά σου είπε ο Φίλος μας Κυριάκος, ότι το εγχείρημα αυτό θέλει εμπειρία..Το πρωτότυπο κατά μια έννοια είναι ότι εσύ τις οδηγείς με ΡLL + VCO transistor εάν δεν κάνω λάθος. Ένας λόγος λοιπόν παραπάνω να μην απογοητεύεσαι, ούτε όμως και να κάνεις του κεφαλιού σου. Πήγαινε λοιπόν βήμα - βήμα όπως έκανες και στην προηγούμενη κατασκευή σου (Ταλάντωση τρανζίστορ με λίνεαρ λυχνία) και ανέφερέ μας τα αποτελέσματα. Είμαι βέβαιος ότι στο τέλος πάλι θα τα καταφέρεις. Μην ξεχνάς ότι ο επιμένων νικά - Ελληνικά.

----------


## panayiotis1

> Και τα δυο σχεδια σου θα δουλεψουν με μερικες μικρες αλλαγες . Οι παραληλες δεν θα σου δωσουν παραπανω watt απλα πιο ξεκουραστη λειτουργια η push pull θα σου δωσει γυρω στα 70 .



 απο Active σε ενα απο τα πρωτα post.




> γιατι να παρεις τα ιδια βαττ αφου θα τραβηξεις 2πλασιο ρευμα???



Κωστα, στο ιδιο φορτιο  (50Ω) δουλευουν παραλληλισμενες. Λογικα δεν πρεπει να μοιραζονται το ρευμα?

Βασικα , αν ισχυει αυτο που λες, θα το φτιαξω αμεσα. Αλλα ειχα την εντυπωση οτι παραλληλες λύχνιες χρησιμοποιουμε για μεγαλυτερη διαρκεια ζωης. (Νομιζω οτι ειχα διαβασει στο φορουμ παλιοτερα για καποιον που εφτιαξε καποιο παραλληλο μασινι και οταν τον ρωτησαν γιατι το εκανε, απαντησε για να εχει ρεζερβα τη μια αν του καει καποια λαμπα... Και μου ειχε φανει και αστειο..)


Γεια σου ωρε Θανο Ελληναρα!  :Smile:

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Βρε Παναγιώτη είναι απλό. Αφού θα δώσεις μεγαλύτερη τάση, δεν θα πάρεις μεγαλύτερη ισχύ; (Ρολ=Uολ.Iολ).
Ακόμα δηλαδή και εάν έμενε ίδια η ένταση του ρεύματος (που δεν μένει διότι αλλάζει η ολική αντίσταση παραλληλίζοντάς τες), η ισχύς θα μεγάλωνε. Mάλλον ο ACTIVE  πίστεψε ότι θα αφήσεις την ίδια τάση και έγραψε έτσι. Ενδεικτική τάση για δύο EL-504 Παράλληλα είναι τα 580-630V. Kώστα συγνώμη εάν σε πρόλαβα!

----------


## ^Active^

Οντως εγω ειχα μεινει οτι θα εχει επανω την ιδια ταση τωρα αν ανεβασει την ταση το θεμα αλλαζει βεβαια δεν θα παρει τα ιδια watt που θα επερνε σε διαταξη push pull κανω λαθος;

----------


## itta-vitta

ξεχάστε τις ελ84, 6ς4, 7563, ελ504, 6146 για τα φμ. καλες είναι, όμως για αλλού όχι για τα φμ, παρ' όλο που τις βγάζαμε κάποτε. η πρόταση για λαμπάτο φμ μέχρι 100-120 βαττ είναι με qqe03/12(6360) ταλάντωση, που πάει μεχρι 200μηζ βασει των τεχνικών της χαρακτηριστικών με το ένα μερος για απλό ταλαντωτή ή και τα δύο μέρη για πους πουλ ταλαντωτή http://www.mif.pg.gda.pl/homepages/f...q/QQE03-12.pdf http://www.mif.pg.gda.pl/homepages/f...128/6/6360.pdf    και 829 για εξοδο που πάει κι αυτή μέχρι τους 200μηζ.

----------


## panayiotis1

Οντως, μιλουσα για ταση 300ν. Αν ομως βαζοντας 500-600ν στα κεφαλια τους, θα εχουν την ιδια ζωη οση θα είχε μια μονη της?  Γιατι αν ειναι να παρουμε παραπάνω ισχυ με δυο παραλληλες και ταση 500ν χωρις να βρισκονται στα ορια τους οι λαμπιτσες, τοτε προχωραω ετσι.

(quest: ο μετασχηματιστης υψηλης, πρεπει να ειναι στα 2amps ή αρκει 1amp?   Kai ποια πρεπει να ειναι η ταση στο πλεγμα. Τα πηνια εισοδου-εξοδου να ειναι ιδια με τον απλο ενισχυτη?)

ΗΒ, εχω κοζαρει ενα λαμπακι που το εχω συμπαθησει πολυ. Μαλλον θα ειναι το επομενο project :Wink:  http://www.heathkit.nu/heathkit_nu_HW-101_2.html

----------


## itta-vitta

Εδω υπάρχει ένα σχέδιο πουσ πουλ, το τελευταίο κάτω αριστερα με μια εςς81 ταλ. και την qqe03/12 στην έξοδο.  http://www.alfalima.net/tech-schematics1.htm
 με λίγες μετατροπες βγαίνει πολύ καλά. αν μπει η qq... στην ταλάντωση και μια 829 στην εξοδο. οι ς4 και ς5  4,7 πικο στην οδήγηση - συζευξη πρέπει να γίνουν 100 πικο γιατί με τα 4,7 πικο η οδήγηση δεν επαρκει.

----------


## panayiotis1

> (quest: ο μετασχηματιστης υψηλης, πρεπει να ειναι στα 2amps ή αρκει 1amp?
>  Kai ποια πρεπει να ειναι η ταση στο κοινό πλεγμα. 
> Τα πηνια εισοδου-εξοδου να ειναι ιδια με τον απλο ενισχυτη?)



???????????

Και κατι ακομα. Οδήγηση?? χρειαζεται διπλασια απο οτι χρειαζοταν ο απλος ενισχυτης???

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

1A, αρκεί. Ξεκίνα αρχικώς με ίδια διατομής 1,2mm-1,5mm. Eάν δεν εξυπηρετήσουν το γυρνάς σε συγκερασμό παραλληλίας - push pull (είδε "ΒΕΤΕΡΑΝΟΣ"). Αλλά τί λέω τώρα; Σχέδιο για δύο EL-504 linear θα "μας ανεβάσει " εις εκ των καταλληλοτέρων, ο ΗΒ. Γειά σου βρε Ηλία '' ΚΕΡΒΕΡΕ " των λυχνιών Πανελληνίως! Έτη Πολλά!!!

----------


## dovegroup

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος με αυτοπόλωση PP 829 & EL504 & 6146 δεν είναι βρώμικες, χρωματιστές γεννήτριες οσμών?
Επίσης το σχέδιο του "Βετεράνου" δεν την λυπάτε την 829 750V...και EL84 ταλάντωση στα 350V στο κεφάλι?
Που είναι οι υποτυπώδεις σταθεροποιήσεις, έστω καμμιά Zener ας πούμε?
Και όλα αυτά το 89, δηλαδή μετά ελευθέρας ραδιοφωνίας εποχή?
Περί ορέξεως...ουδείς λόγος...

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Άκη, Έτη Πολλά και σε σένα! Ο.Κ βρε παιδιά, καμία αντίρρηση. Είμαστε τόσα παλληκάρια εδώ μέσα που έχουμε ασχοληθεί με λυχνίες, άλλος περισσότερο, άλλος λιγότερο, ας καθήσουμε λοιπόν όλοι μαζί να σχεδιάσουμε κάτι όμορφο-σύγχρονο λαμπάτο για τα FM, που να συμπεριλαμβάνει όμως την EL-504, έτσι ώστε να μην ξεφύγουμε του θέματος , ειδάλλως ανοίγουμε νέο θέμα και πάλι φίλοι!

----------


## panayiotis1

Ακη, εχω -40ν για τα οδηγα, και σιγουρα δε θα ριξω 2Κν στις ανοδους !!. Μεχρι 550-600v υποθετω. Δε λεω οτι θα κατασκευαστει το super μηχανακι, απλα, πιο πολυ για λιωσουμε κανενα καρουλι κολληση και να παρουν θεση οι λαμπιτσες που καθονται. Καθαρα τεχνικο οποιο θεμα προκυπτει, ας μη μπουμε στη διαδικασια να αναλυσουμε αν μια τετοια κατασκευη ειναι συγχρονη ή "καθαρη" ή αποτελεσματικη ή επαγγελματικη ή νομιμη ή οτι αλλο. Τιποτα απο ολα αυτα δεν ειναι και το ξερουμε ολοι μας. Παμε παλι στο θεμα , 1)πηνια, 2)οδηγηση, 3)ισχυς μετασχηματιστη 4) ταση στα σκρην. Τις γνωμες σας για να το προχωρησω λιγο.

(Akis, φιλικα παντα και καλη χρονια)


Ρε Θανο, 



> σε συγκερασμό παραλληλίας - push pull



.... Θα καψω ολα τα τρανζιστορ του εγκεφαλου μου ρε συ!  Explain!

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Παναγιώτη γράψε λάθος. Καθαρό PUSH-PULL είναι τώρα που το ξαναείδα προσεκτικά. Κατά το νου και η γνώση. Έτσι όμως θυμήθηκα πως ένα από τα βασικότερα πλεονεκτήματα της διάταξης Ρ.Ρ. είναι και η απόρριψη των άρτιων αρμονικών, σε αντίθεση με την πλήρη παραλληλία όπου οι δέκτες γεμίζουν από αυτές. Η δική μου πρόταση είναι για linear fm EL-504/EL-504 P.P.
  1) Πηνία: Ως ''βετεράνος"
  2) Οδήγηση: 4 - 10 w
  3) Iσχύς μετασχηματιστή: 400V/0.5A & 6,3V/5A
  4) Tάση στα σκρήν (αυτών καθ' αυτών): 200V

----------


## panayiotis1

Παλι εδω μετα απο καιρο. Ελλειψη ελευθερου χρονου και οικογενειακων υποχρεωσεων ...
Λοιπον, καταφερα να συμαζεψω το pll μου (εδωσε με το 1971, 9w ), διαλυσα οτι ειχα κανει με το push pull και ενω ειχα αποφασισει να το παω για παραλληλες, ειπα να κανω αλλη μια προσπαθεια, λιγο πιο αυστηρη δουλειά. Εφτιαξα λοιπον την εισοδο με βαση ενα σχεδιο που βρηκα απο τεχνικη εκλογη του 81 (push pull  με 6146). Δεν εχω buterfly και εβαλα δυο μεταβλητακια (αυτα τα μικρα για τρανζιστορικα μικρης ισχυος). Μολις τελειωσα την εισοδο, την χρησιμοποιησα σαν φορτιο με τις λαμπες επανω και τα νηματα αναμμενα και προσπαθησα να την συντονισω στη συχνοτητα που ηθελα. 

Εδω λοιπον, παρατηρω οτι, σε καποια θεση των μεταβλητων παιρνω ολη σχεδον την ισχυ του pll με ελαχιστα ανεβασμενα στασιμα. Μονο που η θεση των μεταβλητων δεν ειναι αντιστοιχα ιδια μεταξυ τους. Δηλαδη αν εβαζα   πεταλουδες, δεν θα εκανα τιποτα. (ξερω οτι οι λαμπες δεν ειναι ματσαρισμενες, αλλα θα το παλεψω , εστω σαν πειραμα)

Επομενο βημα να φτιαξω και την εξοδο, αντιστοιχα με αεροφυλλους ομως. (Και επειδη δε βρησκω μαλλον θα ειναι ιδιοκατασκευη). 

Βασικα, η απορια ειναι, αν ο τροπος για να ελεξω το οτι συντονιζεται η εισοδος με την εξοδο, ειναι σωστος και στεκει.

----------

ntinosch93 (02-11-13)

----------


## panayiotis1

και η εισοδος..

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Παναγιώτη μπορείς να ανεβάσεις το σχέδιο που υλοποίησες;

----------


## gcostas

Αγαπητέ
    για να μην έχεις προβλήματα βάλε σε σειρά με κάθε άνοδο 10 σπείρες με σύρμα 1mm τυλιγμένες επάνω σε μία αντίσταση 22ΚΩ ή μεγαλύτερη 2W.
        Καλή επιτυχία
              Κώστας

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Εάν δεν βάλεις τουλάχιστον δύο (2) αραιόφυλλους στην έξοδο δεν θα κάνεις τίποτε. Θα προσπαθήσω να σου ανεβάσω ένα σχέδιο linear push-pull μαζί με τροφοδοτικό για να μην παιδεύεσαι άδικα.

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Εδώ είμαστε!scan0001.jpg

----------


## αθικτον

Καλημερα "αθανε",ωραιο το σχεδιο με 504 οπως του
βετερανου .Aν μου επιτρεπεις μ'αρεσει η "art-ιστικη"
δουλεια στα γραμματα των λυχνιων ,δεν ειχα ποτε 
σκεφτει κατι τετοιο για να ομορφυνω ενα σχεδιο.
Αραγε τι ισχυ οδηγησης θελει;
Μπορει μια ταλαντωση 6c4 δυναμωμενη με τροφοδοσια κατευθειαν στην ανοδο (itta-vitta σχεδιο
6c4-504) να το οδηγησει;
Πες μας σχετικα.
Φιλικα Γιωργος ,αθικτον.

----------


## TSAKALI

Θαναση , ολα καλα , αλλα μαλλον λογω βιασυνης σου "ξεφυγε " η ασφαλεια στα 220 ,
την εβαλες παραλληλα ..

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Παιδιά συγνώμη για την ασφάλεια στο πρωτεύων, ο Σάββας το "τσίμπησε" αμέσως. Διορθώστε το βάζοντάς την σε σειρά. Αυτά παθαίνει κανείς άμα σχεδιάζει τη νύχτα. Γιώργο  έχω την εντύπωση ότι οδηγείται άνετα από 2 έως 8 Watt. Δεν βρίσκω το λόγο να μην οδηγείται από μια 6c4 ή ένα PLL αναλόγου ισχύως. Βέβαια οι σωστές  συμμετρίες και η απομόνωση των πηνίων εισόδου και εξόδου πρέπει να είναι δεδομένες, όπως και το ''ματσάρισμα" των λυχνιών.

----------


## αθικτον

Καλησπερα "αθανε" ,( αλλα και "panayiotis1" ) δεν πειραζει για την ασφαλεια
συμβαινουν αυτα.
  ο λογος που μιλησα για 6c4 ειναι γιατι μου αρεσει
η απλοτητα .
  Σκεψου την ομορφια ' να βλεπεις τοσα λιγα εξαρτηματα να βγαζουν τοση ισχυ που να βαζουν
κατω αλλες πολυπλοκες τρανζιστορικες κατασκευες
. Θα ηταν ωραιο να το εκανες εστω πειραματικα
να μας πεις το αποτελεσμα ,εχω κουραστει για να το
φτιαξω. Καταλαβαινεις οτι θα πρεπει να φτιαξω και ολοκληρο τον "push pull" ενισχυτη με τις 504,που δεν εχω κουραγιο να τον κατασκευασω ,ενω εσυ τον εχεις ηδη ετοιμο'
( ή εσυ "αθανε" ή ο"panayiotis1" τον εχει ) κανε μια προσπαθεια..("αθανε" ή ο αλλος φιλος "panayiotis1" ) μια 6c4 με
1-2 αντιστασεις, ενα μικρο πηνιο και ενα μεταβλητο
ειναι, τιποτα σπουδαιο.

        Φιλικα αθικτον Γιωργος.

----------


## Painter

>>>>Αυτά παθαίνει κανείς άμα σχεδιάζει τη νύχτα.<<<<

Πράγματι, και δύο δίοδοι στη γέφυρα έχουν ένα θέμα....

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Σωστός και ο Στέφανος. Οι δύο δίοδοι στη γέφυρα που γειώνονται, πρέπει να έχουν αντίστροφη πολικότητα για να δουλέψει το κύκλωμα. Επίσης ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι μπορεί κανείς άνετα να χρησιμοποιήσει και λυχνίες EL-500 που έχουν τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά.

----------


## panayiotis1

Βρηκα λίγο χρόνο και ασχοληθηκα ξανα. Το σχεδιο του Θαναση με τον εναν μεταβλητο παραλληλα στο πηνιο επιμένω οτι δεν θα δουλεψει γιατι οι λυχνιες δεν ειναι ματσαρισμενες. Προσπαθω να το βγάλω με δυο μεταβλητους στην εισοδο και δύο στην εξοδο, διαφορετικούς, ουτε καν πεταλουδα, γιατι απλα δεν περιμενω να εχουν τις ιδιες ενδοχωριτικοτητες οι λαμπες. Βρηκα λοιπον μεταβλητους απο παλιο ραδιοφωνο. Η εισοδος πρεπει να ειναι ενταξει νομιζω αλλα στην εξοδο προφανως θα θελει αρεοφυλλους (αντε να βρεις).. Το ξαναεστησα λοιπον, μολις τελειωσω και το τροφοδοτικο θα ριξω και τασεις και εδω ειμαστε παλι.

Εχω ομως πολλες αποριες γενικοτερα. Παρακολουθησα και το θεμα με τη θρυλικη504 του Θαναση (στο οποιο εγινε λιγο χαμος), και γενικα ακουω για πους πουλ με δυο λαμπες (και οχι με μια διπλη) και πους πουλ δε βλεπω πουθενα. Και δευτερο, αν δεν βγει και τωρα αυτο, ή αν τουλαχιστον δεν δειξει δειγματα οτι μπορει να δουλεψει, θα το χαλασω και θα το κανω με 2 παραλληλες. Παλι ομως δεν εχω καταλαβει, γιατι: 1)δεν βλεπω πουθενα κατασκευασμενο με παραλληλες στα fm και 2) γιατι θα επρεπε να αποδοσει περισσοτερο και γιατι να αντεχει μεγαλυτερη ταση ανοδου οταν εχουμε περισσοτερες απο μια λυχνιες σε παραλληλη συνδεσμολογια.

Βλέπω καποια σχεδια με 4xel519 στα μεσσαια να το δινει για πανω απο 1Kw. Mporei na ισχυει κατι τέτοιο?

----------


## WIZARD

> Εχω ομως πολλες αποριες γενικοτερα. Παρακολουθησα και το θεμα με τη θρυλικη504 του Θαναση (στο οποιο εγινε λιγο χαμος), και γενικα ακουω για πους πουλ με δυο λαμπες (και οχι με μια διπλη) και πους πουλ δε βλεπω πουθενα. Και δευτερο, αν δεν βγει και τωρα αυτο, ή αν τουλαχιστον δεν δειξει δειγματα οτι μπορει να δουλεψει, θα το χαλασω και θα το κανω με 2 παραλληλες. Παλι ομως δεν εχω καταλαβει, γιατι: 1)δεν βλεπω πουθενα κατασκευασμενο με παραλληλες στα fm και 2) γιατι θα επρεπε να αποδοσει περισσοτερο και γιατι να αντεχει μεγαλυτερη ταση ανοδου οταν εχουμε περισσοτερες απο μια λυχνιες σε παραλληλη συνδεσμολογια.
> 
> Βλέπω καποια σχεδια με 4xel519 στα μεσσαια να το δινει για πανω απο 1Kw. Mporei na ισχυει κατι τέτοιο?



αυτες με τι <<μηχανημα>> ,θα τις οδηγησεις ?

----------


## panayiotis1

Του δίνω 9 watt από pll. Εχω φτιαξει ένα linear  με μια 504 και με αυτή την ισχύ μου δίνει 30-35 watt. Αυτο το push pull , ακόμα και τωρα που το ξανα συμμαζεψα , αυτοταλαντωνει. Κάτι γίνεται στην είσοδο, γιατι οταν ανοιγω χωρις ταλαντωση και χωρις καλώδιο εισόδου δεν αυτοταλαντώνει. Με το που συνδέω τον κοννεκτορα (και η αλλη ακρη στον αερα) , αμεσως αυτοταλαντωνει (και μαλιστα χωρις στασιμα, τυχαίο βεβαια αυτό).
Δε ξέρω , εχω απογοητευτει μαλλον, θα το διαλυσω να το κανω παραλληλες και θα κοιταξω να του δωσω γυρω στα 450ν και βλεπουμε.

----------


## SV1ANW

Παρακαλώ διαβάστε εδώ http://www.cpii.com/docs/related/22/C&F5Web.pdf, αυτό που παρατηρώ στις κατασκευές σας είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει κύκλωμα εξουδετέρωσης της εσωτερικής χωριτηκότητας των λυχνιών μεταξύ οδηγού πλέγματος και ανόδου. Αν ποτέ εξετάσετε προσεκτικά καμία 829 η αντίστοιχη VHF διπλοτέτροδο θα δείτε ότι ο κατασκευαστής έχει προβλέψει να φτιάξει εσωτερικούς πυκνωτές για να εξουδετερώσει αυτό το πρόβλημα. Στις λυχνίες όπως η EL504 που δεν είναι σχεδιασμένες για λειτουργία σαν ενισχυτές στα VHF όπως πχ η 4CX250 η χωρητικότητα αυτή δημιουργεί μεγάλο πρόβλημα στην λειτουργία της σαν ενισχυτής εξόδου. Διαβαστε την θεωρία και θα καταλάβεται γιατί αυτοταλάντωνε η έξοδος χωρίς λόγο και τι θα έπρεπε να κάνετε για να αποφύγετε αυτό το πρόβλημα... Θανάση καλό το σχέδιο σου αλλά δεν έχεις προβλέψει να εξουδετερώσεις τις παρασιτικές χωρητηκότητες των λυχνιών εξόδου.....

----------


## panayiotis1

Dημητρη, δηλαδη αν βαλουμε τους δυο πυκνωτες μεταξυ ανοδου και αντιθετου οδηγου πλεγματος , λες να σταματησει να αυτοταλαντωνει? Τι ταξης να ειναι οι πυκνωτες αυτοι? καμια 20pF?

----------


## -nikos-

ασχετο ισως αλλα ισως και σχετικο
σε μια ερευνα που εκανα για τα πους-πουλ βρηκα οτι η εξωδος εχει 
180μοιρες διαφωρα συχνωτητας με την ισοδο συν μια μικροδιακοπη αναμεσα στις περιοδους.
=
amp24.gif

----------


## silver

untitled.GIFΦιλε Παναγιωτη στο σχηματακι σου δειχνω εναν απλο τροπο να κανεις εξουδετερωση σε μια λυχνια χρησιμοποιωντας απλα ενα φυλλαρακι χαλκου (Φ) το οποιο συνδεεται με το οδηγο της λαμπας με ενα μονοκλωνο συρμα καλωδιοσεων.Σε 4cx250 που το δουλευα ηταν περιπου 2 Χ 3 cm.Την διασταση θα την βρεις μονος σου πειραματικα γιατι εξαρταται απο την αποσταση που θα το βαλεις απο την λαμπα και απο ποση χωρητικοτητα χρειαζεσαι.Χρησιμοποιωντας ενα μονωτικο υλικο απομακρυνεις η φερνεις πιο κοντα το φυλλο στην ανοδο (γυαλι) της λαμπας.Αν τωρα θελεις να το χρησιμοποιησεις σε push-pull βαζεις απο ενα σε καθε λυχνια και το καλωδιακι το συνδεεις στην αλλη λυχνια.Ειναι ενας απλος τροπος χωρις να ξοδευτεις για μεταβλητους.Παντως χωρις εξουδετερωση πιστευω οτι δυσκολα θα σου δουλεψουν τετοιες λυχνιες σε αυτες τις συχνοτητες χωρις αυτοταλαντωσεις και παρατραγουδα.

----------


## p.gabr

> Dημητρη, δηλαδη αν βαλουμε τους δυο πυκνωτες μεταξυ ανοδου και αντιθετου οδηγου πλεγματος , λες να σταματησει να αυτοταλαντωνει? Τι ταξης να ειναι οι πυκνωτες αυτοι? καμια 20pF?



a.jpgΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 0b.jpg αποσπασμα απο το βιβλιο ραδιοτεχνιας ιδρυματος ευγενιδου
τωρα εαν το κυκλωμα ειναι push pull η μια ανοδος συνδεεται με το οδηγο της αλλης λυχνιας (σταυρωτα με αντιστοιχους πυκνωτες)
και για να ειναι σωστη η δουλεια οι πυκνωτες ειναι τριμερ και ρυθμιζονται με καταλληλη μεθοδο

----------


## panayiotis1

Για κοιταξε λιγο αυτο? Οι γερμανοι κανουν αυτο με το χαλκο, πως σας φαινεται?

----------


## SV1ANW

Παναγιώτη απαντήσανε τα παιδιά ποιο πάνω,
 η εξουδετέρωση γίνεται ως εξής, οδηγείς την βαθμίδα εξόδου με RF από την Buffer χωρίς να την έχεις τροφοδοτήσει με υψηλή τάση, στη συνέχεια με RF probe η παλμογράφο ρυθμίζεις για την ελάχιστη και εάν γίνεται μηδενική παρουσία RF στην έξοδο από τους η τον μεταβλητό πυκνωτή (τριμερ) εξουδετέρωσης.

----------


## HFProject

Το δεματικό θα αντέξει ;

----------

SRF (19-10-11)

----------


## SV1ANW

> Για κοιταξε λιγο αυτο? Οι γερμανοι κανουν αυτο με το χαλκο, πως σας φαινεται?



Πολύ σωστό!!!!

----------


## SV1ANW

Από ότι ξέρω το πλαστικό αρχίζει να μαλακώνει γύρω στους 100 βαθμούς Κελσίου

----------


## Costis Ni

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24569Συνημμένο Αρχείο 0Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24570 αποσπασμα απο το βιβλιο ραδιοτεχνιας ιδρυματος ευγενιδου



Λες να το'χει ο Παπασαωτηρίου;;; Είχα πάρει τα Γενικα Ηλεκτρονικά και μ αρεσε....

----------


## p.gabr

Tα βιβλια υπαρχουν δωρεαν
Tο εχω γραψει   σε αλλο θεμα ........ κατεβαστε οτι θελετε ΔΩΡΕΝ .............
ΠΡΟΣΦΟΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΙΔΡΥΜΑΤΟΣ
ριχτε και κανα (thaks) :Biggrin:

----------

A--15 (13-11-12), 

Costis Ni (21-11-12)

----------


## lepouras

thanks :Tongue2:

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Βρε παιδιά καλά είναι όλα αυτά τα περί εξουδετέρωσης και ευχαριστώ και εγώ τον φίλο μας τον Δημήτρη (SV1ANW) που το ανέδειξε, και εγκρίνω και επαυξάνω. Έχω όμως μια απορία. Πως στο διάβολο γίνεται να δουλεύει - όπως δουλεύει - η 504 από μόνη της σαν RF ενισχύτρια στα FM χωρίς πυκνωτή ανάδρασης και μάλιστα ούτε καν πυκνωτή μεταξύ σκρίν - γης, και όταν την ζευγαρώσουμε σε διάταξη πους-πουλ να θέλει απαραίτητα κάποιο κύκλωμα εξουδετέρωσης; Μήπως οι κάθε λογιών θωρακίσεις (μεταξύ συντονιστικών κυκλωμάτων - λυχνιών - είσοδος - έξοδος RF, κ.ο.κ) παίζουν αυτό ακριβώς τον ρόλο όπως στην θωράκιση με φύλλο χαλκού που αναφέρει ο φίλος μας ο Νίκος (SILVER);

----------


## panayiotis1

Καλησπερα σε ολους, αν και καθυστερημένη κατα ενα χρόνο περιπου. Ηθελα να σας πω οτι το "εγχείρημα" push-pull με 504 έχει υπόσταση και πριν λίγο δουλεψε χωρις αυτοταλαντωσεις, χωρις εξουδετερωση με πυκνωτες , με αρκετα διαφοροποιημένο σχεδιο, με πολλες δοκιμες και απειρα πηνια, με 360ν στα κεφαλια εφτασε να γραψει μεχρι 70w περιπου αλλα με λιγο τσιμπημενα στασιμα. Τωρα θέλει καποια συμμαζεματα μεχρι να ερθει οσο καλλιτερα γινεται. Αυριο θα βγάλω και φωτο και θα αρχισω να φτιαχνω το σασσί του με βαση τις τελικες αποστασεις οπως θα πρεπει να ειναι και τις οποιες λεπτομερειες εχω παρατηρησει μεχρι στιγμης.
Συντομα αναφερω ότι υπαρχουν καποια σημεια που θέλουν πολυ προσοχη, και δεν εννοω μονο τα πηνια. Τα πηνια ομως είναι ότι πιο επιπονο και αυστηρο , αλλιως δεν.. Θωρακισεις, απομονωση της εισοδου απο το υπολοιπο, και απειρες δοκιμες. 
Αυτα προς το παρον, με την πρωτη ευκαιρια βγαζω φωτο και συζηταμε εκει. 

(Ευχαριστω δημοσια τον "SRF" και τον "Τσακαλι" για τις συμβουλες τους και για το σπασιμο π@π...@ριων)

----------

SRF (18-11-12), 

TSAKALI (19-11-12)

----------


## panayiotis1

Αυτα απο την δοκιμαστικη κατασκευη, ήδη εχω κοψει αλουμινοφυλλα για να κανω ενα πιο σταθερο σασι. Σκεφτομαι να κανω ιδιοκατασκευη μεταβλητους πυκνωτες με αραια φυλλα, και στην εισοδο και στην εξοδο. Με λιγα λογια θελει πολυ χρονο , που δεν εχω, αλλα εχω "ησυχη συνειδηση" οτι αυτο που μου είχε κατσικωθει να κανω, το εκανα και γίνεται. 
---κυριοι, συγνωμη για τις καθυστερησεις, ειμαι σε σεζον με πολυ δουλειά και δεν προλαβαινω---

----------

SRF (18-11-12)

----------


## SRF

> Αυτα απο την δοκιμαστικη κατασκευη, ήδη εχω κοψει αλουμινοφυλλα για να κανω ενα πιο σταθερο σασι. Σκεφτομαι να κανω ιδιοκατασκευη μεταβλητους πυκνωτες με αραια φυλλα, και στην εισοδο και στην εξοδο. Με λιγα λογια θελει πολυ χρονο , που δεν εχω, αλλα εχω "ησυχη συνειδηση" οτι αυτο που μου είχε κατσικωθει να κανω, το εκανα και γίνεται. 
> ---κυριοι, συγνωμη για τις καθυστερησεις, ειμαι σε σεζον με πολυ δουλειά και δεν προλαβαινω---



Μπράβο Παναγιώτη! Βλέπω δούλεψε το αργαλιό!!! Θέλει συμμάζεμα πάντως... λιγάκι. Αλλά πιστεύω ότι δεν θα έχεςι πρόβλημα στο πως θα το φέρεις πλέον στα "μέτρα" του! 


Χαίρομαι που τουλάχιστον μερικοί φτιάχνουν και κάτι... έστω και με 504... και ΤΟ ΔΕΙΧΝΟΥΝ & ΜΕ ΦΩΤΟ... και όχι λόγια με δανεικές φωτό "άλλων" !!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Tasos Tasos

> Αυτα απο την δοκιμαστικη κατασκευη, ήδη εχω κοψει αλουμινοφυλλα για να κανω ενα πιο σταθερο σασι. Σκεφτομαι να κανω ιδιοκατασκευη μεταβλητους πυκνωτες με αραια φυλλα, και στην εισοδο και στην εξοδο. Με λιγα λογια θελει πολυ χρονο , που δεν εχω, αλλα εχω "ησυχη συνειδηση" οτι αυτο που μου είχε κατσικωθει να κανω, το εκανα και γίνεται. 
> ---κυριοι, συγνωμη για τις καθυστερησεις, ειμαι σε σεζον με πολυ δουλειά και δεν προλαβαινω---




ΦΟΒΕΡΟ...σε ζηλευω για το μερακι και την υπομονη σου. Το σκεφτομαι κι εγω κανα 5νταρι χρονια να το ξεκινησω αλλα που χρονος? 
Αν μπορεσεις ζωγραφησε το θεωρητικο του κυκλωμα ...ισως καποια στιγμη το ξεκινησω.
Εχω φυλαξει μερικες απο το παρελθον που πρεπει να δουλευουν ακομα...
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## panayiotis1

> Μπράβο Παναγιώτη! Βλέπω δούλεψε το αργαλιό!!! Θέλει συμμάζεμα πάντως... λιγάκι. Αλλά πιστεύω ότι δεν θα έχεςι πρόβλημα στο πως θα το φέρεις πλέον στα "μέτρα" του! 
> 
> 
> Χαίρομαι που τουλάχιστον μερικοί φτιάχνουν και κάτι... έστω και με 504... και ΤΟ ΔΕΙΧΝΟΥΝ & ΜΕ ΦΩΤΟ... και όχι λόγια με δανεικές φωτό "άλλων" !!!



εχχεχχεχε, γιατι ρε Γιώργο? Υπάρχει κάποιος που "κατασκευάζει" κάτι με ..δανεικές φωτο????? Θα ήταν τραγικό να διαπιστωθει κατι τέτοιο!  
  Γενικά, και στη δουλειά μου, οταν κανω κατι για πρώτη φορα, μεχρι να δουλεψει, το κάνω προχειρα παντα για να μην κλαιω τον χρόνο που χαθηκε στη λεπτομέρεια. Αφου δουλεψει , μετα το συμμαζευω οσο μπορω. Θα σε ζαλισω λιγο ακομα σε pm για κάποιες αποριες που έχω, αλλα αυτο θα γίνει όταν θα φυγει απο το κουτι του Johnie walker και θα στηθει σε κατι πιο σταθερο.
  Επι τη ευκαιρία, να σας πω οτι αρχικα εκανα μια τρομερη βλακεια, τυλιγα τα πηνια με αντιστροφη φορα, δε ξερω γιατι νομιζα οτι ετσι θα γινεται η Δ.Φ., παντως αυτο μου εφαγε αρκετο χρονο, εδινα σημασια σε αλλες παραμετρους και εκανα λαθος σε κατι βασικο. Τελος παντων, τωρα εχω συμμαζεψει λιγο το τροφοδοτικο και κοιταω τις χωροταξιες να δουμε πως θα χωρεσουν ολα στο μικροτερο δυνατο χωρο. Παντως, θελει χώρο οπως και να το κανουμε.
 Επιμενω παντως, πως από το 1985 ακουγα για push pull με 504, εψαξα γενικα και στο net, αλλα και εδω ακομα πολλοι γνωριζαν αλλα ποτέ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΙΔΑ φτιαγμενο σε μια φωτογραφια έστω. Τα λέμε συντομα!

----------

SRF (21-11-12)

----------


## TSAKALI

Αργησες 30 χρονια ,αλλα δεν πειραζει , καλιο αργα παρα ποτε...

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> Επιμενω παντως, πως από το 1985 ακουγα για push pull με 504



Βγαίνει η καρ...λα και έτσι (push-pull) και αλλιώς (παραλληλισμένη χωρίς πεταλουδοσυζευμένα) και αλλιώικα (η μία οδηγούμενη από την άλλη)! Αρκεί να ασχοληθεί κάποιος (έστω και αδαής) μαζί της!. Τα υπόλοιπα τα κάνει μόνη της!! Ωστόσο ποτέ δεν είναι αργά όπως έλεγε η γιαγιούλα Στάθης (Ψάλτης) που τότε το εκτένιζε τώρα αγνοεί την ύπαρξή του (της ραδιοσυχνότητας βεβαίως, βεβαίως)...

----------

SRF (21-11-12)

----------


## SRF

> εχχεχχεχε, γιατι ρε Γιώργο? Υπάρχει κάποιος που "κατασκευάζει" κάτι με ..δανεικές φωτο????? Θα ήταν τραγικό να διαπιστωθει κατι τέτοιο!  
>   Γενικά, και στη δουλειά μου, οταν κανω κατι για πρώτη φορα, μεχρι να δουλεψει, το κάνω προχειρα παντα για να μην κλαιω τον χρόνο που χαθηκε στη λεπτομέρεια. Αφου δουλεψει , μετα το συμμαζευω οσο μπορω. Θα σε ζαλισω λιγο ακομα σε pm για κάποιες αποριες που έχω, αλλα αυτο θα γίνει όταν θα φυγει απο το κουτι του Johnie walker και θα στηθει σε κατι πιο σταθερο.
>   Επι τη ευκαιρία, να σας πω οτι αρχικα εκανα μια τρομερη βλακεια, τυλιγα τα πηνια με αντιστροφη φορα, δε ξερω γιατι νομιζα οτι ετσι θα γινεται η Δ.Φ., παντως αυτο μου εφαγε αρκετο χρονο, εδινα σημασια σε αλλες παραμετρους και εκανα λαθος σε κατι βασικο. Τελος παντων, τωρα εχω συμμαζεψει λιγο το τροφοδοτικο και κοιταω τις χωροταξιες να δουμε πως θα χωρεσουν ολα στο μικροτερο δυνατο χωρο. Παντως, θελει χώρο οπως και να το κανουμε.
>  Επιμενω παντως, πως από το 1985 ακουγα για push pull με 504, εψαξα γενικα και στο net, αλλα και εδω ακομα πολλοι γνωριζαν αλλα ποτέ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΙΔΑ φτιαγμενο σε μια φωτογραφια έστω. Τα λέμε συντομα!



Δεν είπα "φτιάχνει" ... είπα ότι βάζει μόνο φωτό άλλων! "Συλλέκτης φωτογραφιών" ένα πράγμα να πούμε...  :Biggrin:  

Τελευταία μάλλον το έχει ρίξει στο κελλι του, στο ησυχαστήριο, του τάγματος... και έχει σιωπήσει... γενικά...  :Tongue2: 
Δεν πέφτουν και τίποτα φωτό (πάντα) από άλλους να του τραβήξουν το ενδιαφέρον!!!  :Biggrin:  

Αυτό με τα πηνία... πάντως καλό! Γενικά στα "σπρώξε - τράβα" το πηνίο είναι σαν ένα απλό μονό που απλά το "χαλαρώνεις" ακριβώς στην μέση του! Άλλωστε την διαφορά φάσεως δεν την εμφανίζει από την αναστροφή του πηνίου αλλά εμφανίζεται κατά 180ο στα δύο άκρα όπως στους μετασχηματιστές και πάντα σε σχέση με το κέντρο ενός ομοιογενούς τυλίγματος! 
Όπως σου έχω ήδη πει... προσωπικά ΔΕΝ ΑΚΟΥΣΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ και ΔΕΝ ΕΙΔΑ ΠΟΤΕ κάποιον που να δούλευε μέχρι και το 88 μηχάνημα σπρώξε-τράβα 2χ504! Αλλά ΟΛΑ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ όπως είπαμε...  :Wink:  


ΥΓ. Και όταν τελειώσεις, αν ανέβεις στας Αθήνας κάποια στιγμή (αργότερα από κανά μήνα, γιατί τώρα έχω πήξιμο) και θέλεις... το φέρνεις και το μετράμε για τα πάντα στο εργαστήριο! Να έχεις και τις μετρήσεις του ολοκληρωμένες δηλαδή!!!

----------

panayiotis1 (21-11-12)

----------


## panayiotis1

Γιατί? Ειχες την εντυπωση οτι θα τη γλίτωνες??? Οτι έχω φτιαξει , θα τα μετρησεις ολα!     ..τα τσίπουρα δικά μου!

----------


## panayiotis1

Μη βριζετε για την ποιοτητα των φωτογραφιων, τελειωνει σιγα σιγα και θα βγαλω με την καμερα να φαινονται ολες οι λεπτομερειες. Ψάχνω να βρω τρόπο να να ρυθμιζω τους μεταβλητους απο την προσοψη του κουτιου, εχω σκεφτει το πλαστικο από στυλό bic. 2-3 ξενυχτια ακομα και θα είναι ετοιμο πιστευω. Καλημερα σας κυριοι!

----------

αθικτον (06-01-13)

----------


## panayiotis1

Έχει λίγο ακομα για να μπει στην πρίζα..

----------

αθικτον (06-01-13), 

SV1EOR (25-08-15)

----------

